# A name of a fish!



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Does anyone know the name of the fish, that squirts water from its mouth to hit bugs that are on leaves or on plants to catch them??


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Archerfish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jor said:


> Archerfish.










archerfish can also jump out and catch bugs like arowanas, these fish are great jumpers.

they will also shoot at ciggaretts as they think they are glow bugs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Deicide said:


> Does anyone know the name of the fish, that squirts water from its mouth to hit bugs that are on leaves or on plants to catch them??


 are u planning on getting one


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't know if i be getting one but it be cool to have one, if i did get one i dont want it shooting water all over my house..lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes do you speak from experience?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes do you speak from experience?


 I have never owned an archerfish as I have never had a brackish water tank, but I have seen them many times, and also I saw a programm which had them on it because of their ability to spit, and it showed them spitting at bugs on branches, and also they had a swimming pool with them in and a guy walked past smoking and they shot the cig right out of his hand








they also showed some footage from the wild and how this ability can help them knock fish into the river so they can eat them - a really interesting fish and one I will one day own


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

archerfish look like cheap datnoids

i would like to see them spit at crickets though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Toxotes jaculatrix_ - Archerfish

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the links Innes!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Deicide said:


> Thanks for the links Innes!


 your welcome - I love these pics of it spitting and jumping


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah those pics are really good i like the one spitting!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

does anyone know how big of a tank an archer fish needs? drsfostersmith says they need like a 125 gallon tank or something, but they also say mollies need 30 gals...







i have a 55 gallon brackish tank and this could be a key addition... hell, i may even take up smoking if it will blast me with water!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rday said:


> does anyone know how big of a tank an archer fish needs? drsfostersmith says they need like a 125 gallon tank or something, but they also say mollies need 30 gals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think your fine with a 55


----------

